

Windows 8 to showcase 'desktop as a service'? - yread
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/microsoft/windows-8-to-showcase-desktop-as-a-service/7975

======
drKarl
I don't like Microsoft very much, and I'm aware of every technology that MS
has stolen or copied, MS-DOS and QDOS, Windows and the Xerox windows interface
or C# and Java. But this DaaS concept is an interesting one as it is different
from Chrome OS or EyeOS. Kudos to Microsoft!!

